# What happened to my mystery snail?!???



## Fishlover12345 (Jul 15, 2013)

My mystery snail in my tank will not come out of its shell, and also it has slime all over it!!!! WHAT DO I DO??????? It's been in its shell for 3 days now and it won't come out!!!! I'm soooooo worried!!!!! *frown*frown


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hate to say it but if there is slime then he is most likely dead.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Try the smell test, smell him and if he smells bad hes dead. If he is alive he will not smell at all.


----------



## Fishlover12345 (Jul 15, 2013)

It does not smell like anything


----------



## Fishlover12345 (Jul 15, 2013)

PS. When I got it in the bag it moved but then I put it in the tank and it moved once but it did not move for the rest of the time.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Have you checked your water??? Snails are ultra sensitive to bad water. 

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also have a mystery snail that is acting strange and doing the same thing as yours. He hasn't been active for about 2 weeks. Today, I did a large water change on the tank and he appeared to come out a little of his shell for awhile, but then retracted back in again. Maybe they go dormant for awhile? I really don't know. Anyone have any ideas? My water params are perfect: Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, Nitrates 20ish. I do weekly wc's of approx. 40-50%.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

In the past, have you ever used a copper-based medication in the snail's tank? Perhaps to treat a fish diseases?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I would try wiping the slime off it, to prevent it from changing your water quality.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

_I've_ never treated the tank with any copper meds. It has been treated in the past with Quick Cure for Ich, Maracyn I and II, but those meds should be long gone by now. I have nerite snails in that same tank and they appear to be fine. Guess I'll just keep a close eye on him.


----------

